# Aer Lingus Baggage Options Low or Plus



## roker (11 Sep 2012)

Can someone please explain the Aer lingus booking online

Option LOW               Option PLUS 
Free Check-in           1 checked bag 
Assigned Seating      Free Seat Selection
                 Gold Circle Points

Does this mean that for option LOW, I have to pay for checking in a case
There does not seem to be a way to pay for baggage with this option


----------



## roker (11 Sep 2012)

Just found the answer to this after looking deeper into the print, LOW does not include baggage but I don't know how you pay online


----------



## Mystic Oil (11 Sep 2012)

The last couple of EI flights that I booked, the "Plus" option at €20 was the same cost as a checked-in bag of 20kg. By going "Plus" I was able to select my seat preference, also.

HTH


----------



## SPUDZ (11 Sep 2012)

as you proceed through the booking process, there is an option to select your baggage, 12e each way I think it is.


----------



## Berberis (11 Sep 2012)

Mystic Oil said:


> The last couple of EI flights that I booked, the "Plus" option at €20 was the same cost as a checked-in bag of 20kg. By going "Plus" I was able to select my seat preference, also.
> 
> HTH


 Thats €20 each way, which means its €40 euro return.
a suitcase checked in is usually €15 each way adds up to €30 return


----------



## gipimann (12 Sep 2012)

And the extra €10 in the plus option is the cost of seat selection (€5 each way).


----------



## Bronte (12 Sep 2012)

Aer Lingus allocate your seats for free, as a family they put you together, and when printing boarding cards you can change the location of the seats all for free.


----------



## IrishRain (12 Sep 2012)

I think you can only get free seats if you check in from 4 to 30 hours before you fly.  Not much good if you're not near a computer in that time particularly for the return journey.  If you pay the €5 per seat you can print boarding passes up to 2 wees before you go.


----------



## Mystic Oil (13 Sep 2012)

Berberis said:


> a suitcase checked in is usually *€15* each way adds up to €30 return



That depends on the route; some European routes are charged at €15 for a 20kg bag, some are charged at €20.

http://www.aerlingus.com/help/help/baggageinformation/#d.en.1222


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Sep 2012)

Would someone like to start a Key Post or Key Posts along the following lines

Booking with Aer Lingus
and 
Booking with Ryanair 

I travelled with Ryanair at the weekend and could not figure out how to check in without paying for a seat.  As it was only €10 and I got Row 1, I was happy enough to pay it. In fact, I would do it again for the comfort of the row and for the advantage of being last on and first off.  

Brendan


----------



## SPUDZ (13 Sep 2012)

I never pay for seat selection as in the small print it says they reserve the right to change your seat on the day of travel...regardless of having paid for it. I don't understand also why people pay for "priority boarding"...first on/last on etc...it doesn't matter...you are not going anywhere anyway till everyone is seated....get on first and wait for everyone else...or get on last and wait for everyone else...either way...you are waiting!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Sep 2012)

Last off can be a big advantage if you are in a hurry and you don't want to queue up for the crowds at passport control. 

People queued for around 45 minutes to get on the Ryanair flight, which I don't understand.  Maybe to sit together?


----------



## orka (13 Sep 2012)

Brendan Burgess said:


> As it was only €10 and I got Row 1, I was happy enough to pay it. In fact, I would do it again for the comfort of the row and for the advantage of being last on and first off.


If you have a bag and are in row 1, you are brave getting on last - you're not allowed keep the bag with you in row 1 and the only overhead space available for your bag might be at row 20...  I agree it's well worth the money though.


----------



## SPUDZ (13 Sep 2012)

I must be one of the lazy ones...I always just sit,wait,drink my coffee and enjoy reading the paper in a nice comfortable position...while I see everyone standing in line, like you said queing for up to 45 mins...standing in line...going nowhere. Sit down people, relax and enjoy a good book!


----------



## SPUDZ (13 Sep 2012)

Sure if they left you on with the big bag...surely they will have to find somewhere for you to put it...what are they gonna do...kick you off and make you go back and check it in coz there is no more space?...being Ryanair it wouldn't suprise me!...but seriously if they let you on with the bag...they gotta find a place for it before take off...I wouldnt think its the passengers responsability to find space....


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Sep 2012)

orka said:


> If you have a bag and are in row 1, you are brave getting on last - you're not allowed keep the bag with you in row 1 and the only overhead space available for your bag might be at row 20...  I agree it's well worth the money though.



Hi Orka

That is a very good point. Which is the type of tip I was hoping someone would do a Key Post about.

As it happened, I was last on the plane on the way  out, and the nearest luggage compartment was empty. 

Brendan


----------



## orka (13 Sep 2012)

SPUDZ said:


> Sure if they left you on with the big bag...surely they will have to find somewhere for you to put it...what are they gonna do...kick you off and make you go back and check it in coz there is no more space?...being Ryanair it wouldn't suprise me!...but seriously if they let you on with the bag...they gotta find a place for it before take off...I wouldnt think its the passengers responsability to find space....


Sure they'll find a space for your bag - but as I said, it might be at row 20 - which will completely negate the benefit of being in row 1 if you want to make a quick exit maybe to make a connecting flight.  You then either have to wait until everyone is off before getting back to row 20 to pick up your bag - or try to battle your way through the crowds back to row 20 and then push your way back to row 1 (I have seen people try to do this...) before the doors open.


----------

